# Wanted - Child trailer



## Flutterby (27 Apr 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking to get a child trailer, preferably a Chariot (or something else that can take an insert for a baby that is less than a year) and was wondering if anyone had one sitting in their garage that they no longer use,

Thanks,

F-b


----------



## chthonic (27 May 2009)

I may have a Chariot Cougar 1 for sale in the next 6 months - I've got twins on the way so need to rethink my options a little. It is an utterly brilliant trailer


----------



## fugu (10 Mar 2010)

Same here (as in wanting one). 

Many thanks, 

Daniel


----------



## fugu (21 Mar 2010)

I now where to get them cheap. Let me know if you are interested. 

Best, 

Daniel


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (22 Mar 2010)

Costco sell one which we've had for over a year and have been really pleased with - IIRC it's about £60.


----------



## shinyspokes (11 May 2010)

*I have a trailer for sale!*

I have a Burley D'lite trailer for sale - as my children are now riding on their own! Top of the range trailer (Burleys have been described as the Rolls Royce of trailers) - it's got space for two toddlers or young children up to about age 4 ish with full 3 point padded harnesses. Side windows are tinted, front and rear covers have both waterproof and mesh options. It has a parking brake and 'stroller bar' to convert it into a pushchair (would need a 'jockey wheel' to use as a pushchair - an option that we didn't get) Wheels are proper spoked wheels, quick release, not the plastic option that some come with and have alloy rims. Storage area for shopping etc behind the seats. It's always been kept in the garage (folds flat for storage) so is in good condition. A much better made trailer than the many cheap imitations out there! (I think the hitch may not fit bikes with disc brakes as the discs will be in the way). We're about 5 minutes from Wimbledon. Offers in region of £200 (these are around £500 new!)


----------



## rich p (11 May 2010)

shinyspokes said:


> I have a Burley D'lite trailer for sale - as my children are now riding on their own! Top of the range trailer (Burleys have been described as the Rolls Royce of trailers) - it's got space for two toddlers or young children up to about age 4 ish with full 3 point padded harnesses. Side windows are tinted, front and rear covers have both waterproof and mesh options. It has a parking brake and 'stroller bar' to convert it into a pushchair (would need a 'jockey wheel' to use as a pushchair - an option that we didn't get) Wheels are proper spoked wheels, quick release, not the plastic option that some come with and have alloy rims. Storage area for shopping etc behind the seats. It's always been kept in the garage (folds flat for storage) so is in good condition. A much better made trailer than the many cheap imitations out there! (I think the hitch may not fit bikes with disc brakes as the discs will be in the way). We're about 5 minutes from Wimbledon. Offers in region of £200 (these are around £500 new!)



Call me fool but wouldn't this be better in Sale section?


----------



## ufkacbln (12 May 2010)

rich p said:


> Call me fool but wouldn't this be better in Sale section?



Not if you are replying to a "wanted" post?


----------



## shinyspokes (13 May 2010)

- and my 'post count is too low' to allow me to post a for sale ad!! Can anyone tell me how many posts I have to make before I'm allowed to do that?


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2010)

It's a random amount between 25-50 posts




shinyspokes said:


> - and my 'post count is too low' to allow me to post a for sale ad!! Can anyone tell me how many posts I have to make before I'm allowed to do that?


----------

